# CORDOBA, Argentina's second city



## panic (May 14, 2007)

First of all, I’d like to thank the following forists who generously shared their photographs with all of us:

alonsomd2000
gustavoCba
arkangeliz
claudia-cba
cordi cba
lichu
rober2010
super
*Córdoba is the capital of the province of the same name, located in *
*Argentina, South America, and the second city in population and *
*importance. It is the head of the Capital department and the only *
*municipality in this department. It is in the middle –west of the *
*province, by the Suquía River. *

*This city has an important cultural background, and was designated 
American Capital of Culture in 2006. It has been part of very important 
historical facts, as the University Reform in 1918, and the “Cordobazo”, in 
1969. It is called “La Docta” for its ancient and famous university which 
prepared and educated many important personalities of this country. 
In 2005 it had the highest percentage of university students in Latin 
America, according to its population: 12 %, one of the highest rates in the 
world.

Córdoba offers the world and specially tourists its imponent landscapes, 
and special places full of surprises. One of the ways to get there is 
through its International Airport called Pajas Blancas.
Along its streets and avenues you can see modern buildings and old 
“colonial” arquitecture combined with charming green areas such as the 
Sarmiento Park, designed in the 19th century. 

Córdoba is also an important industrial center, where metallurgy has a 
great development, such as the Fábrica Militar de Aviones, and car 
industries like Renault, Fiat and Volks Wagen. Many other industries 
established in Córdoba, such as Motorola, Intel, EDS, together with a 
hundred more of them, became part of the Technological Cluster Córdoba, 
and it is known as the argentine Silicon Valley. 

Among other attractions, tourists can visit the San Martin`s Square, the 
centennial Cathedral, the “historical” Cabildo, the Trejo House and many 
other museums.

A few kilometers away, outside Córdoba, you can enjoy different sports : 
waterskiing, trekking, or special activities such as travelling by 4x4, 
mountain bike or parashooting, in one of Argentina´s most beautiful 
places.

At night, the city wakes up, and you can enjoy shows in many theaters, 
for the whole family, with its multiple artistic places and discos.
Córdoba is a city to feel and enjoy…


1- Barrio de Nueva Córdoba, desde el Parque Sarmiento








[/font]

2-











3- 










super​ 

4-









super​ 

5-









cordi cba​ 

6-









cordi cba​ 

7-









super​ 

8-









rober2010​ 

9-








​ 


10- Terminal de omnibus








​ 


11- Nudo Mitre








​ 


12- Museo de Cs. Naturales








​ 


13-









alonsomd2000​ 

14- Nueva Córdoba









romanito​ 


15- Plaza España y alrededores








​ 


16-








​ 


17-








​ 


18-








​ 


19-









gustavocba​ 

20-









gustavocba​ 

21-









gustavocba​ 

22-









gustavocba​ 

23- Plaza España









gustavocba​ 

24-









cordi cba​ 

26-








​ 


27-









super​ 

28- Plaza España









arkangeliz​ 

29-









cordi cba​ 

29- Museo Emilio Caraffa









cordi cba​ 

30-









super​ 

31-









super​ 

32-









super​ 

33- Paseo del Buen Pastor








​ 


33-









cordi cba​ 

34- Iglesia de los Capuchinos









alonsomd2000​ 

35-









alonsomd2000​ 

36-









claudia-cba​ 

37-








​ 


38- Bv. San Juan esq. Velez Sarsfield (Patio Olmos)








​ 

39- Patio Olmos








​ 


40-









cordi cba​ 

41- Teatro San Martin









gustavocba​ 

42- Ecipsa Tower









gustavocba​ 

43- Galeno









gustavocba​ 

44-









gustavocba​ 

45-









gustavocba​ 

47-








​ 


48- Hipolito Yrigoyen









lichu​ 

49- Plaza San Martín








​ 


50- PLazoleta del Fundador








​ 


51- Banco de la Provincia de Córdoba









gustavocba​ 

52-









cordi cba​ 

53- Catedral 









alonsomd2000​ 

54- Catedral









claudia-cba​ 

55- Catedral









arkangeliz​ 

56-









arkangeliz​ 

57-









rober2010​ 

58-









cordi cba​ 

59-









gustavocba​ 

60- Catedral (interior)








​ 


61- Santa Catalina









claudia-cba​ 

62-








​ 


63- Manzana Jesuitica (declarado por unesco patrimonio de la humanidad)








​ 


64- Colegio Monserrat (manzana jesuitica)








​ 


64- Colegio Monserrat








​ 


65- Bibioteca Mayor, Universidad Nacional de Córdoba








​ 


66- Compania de Jesus









teykito​ 

67- Universidad Nacional de Córdoba, Manzana Jesuitica









gustavocba​ 

68-








​ 


69- Legislatura Provincial









gustavocba​ 

70- Legislatura Provincial









alonsomd2000​ 

71-









cordi cba​ 

72-









cordi cba​ 

73-









alonsomd2000​ 

74-









alonsomd2000​ 

75-








​ 


76-








​ 


77- Inmaculada








​ 


78-









cordi cba​ 

79-









cordi cba​ 

80-









gustavocba​ 

81- Sheraton Córdoba 









cordi cba​ 

82- Nuevocentro Shopping









cordi cba​ 

83-









claudia-cba​ 

84-









claudia-cba​ 

85- Plaza Italia








​ 


86-









gustavocba​ 

87- Plaza de la Intendencia y Cental de Semáforos Inteligentes








​ 


88- La Cañada









cordi cba​ 

89- Paseo Sobremonte









claudia-cba​ 

90- Plaza de la Intendencia









claudia-cba​ 

91- Palacio de Justicia









cordi cba​ 

92- La Cañada









gustavocba​ 

93- La Cañada








​ 


94- Córdoba Office Center








​ 


95-









rober2010​ 

96- Casona Municipal








​ 


97- Loteria de la Provincia








​ 


98- Iglesia Santo Domingo









gustavocba​ 

99- Plaza Italia








​ 


100- City Tour








​ 


101- Chateau Carreras









super​ 

102-








​ 

*


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

Beautifull Pics. Gorgeous. I love this City!!!!!!!

Congrats to all the photographers.

Thank you Claudia to invited me.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Unbelievable!

I always wanted to know how this city looks like. I am left groping for words.

Very European looking city!


----------



## RENATOBH (Mar 27, 2007)

Cordoba is a very beautiful city!
Congratelations for the thread!
I am Brazilian and I´ve always wanted to visit Argentina!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

An excellent city is Cordoba. I love the mix of architecture here, just like Buenos Aires.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Another stunning Argentine city.


----------



## smaykel (Jul 19, 2006)

i love cordoba


----------



## Claudia-Cba (Aug 25, 2007)

Great job, Panic!!!! And thank you for including some of my pictures in it!! 

I´d like to post more pics in your thread, with your permission. 

Thank you 

Claudia :wave: 

PS: Just like Smaykel, I love Córdoba!! :banana:


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

thanks to all for the comments! certainly, cordoba is a beautiful city!

claudia, you can post whatever you want. you don't need to ask for my permission!!! kay: 

once again, thanks!!!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Quite like the name too! :yes:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Me encantaron las fotos!

Cordoba es una ciudad que cada día esta mas linda.


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

1- Plaza España








gustavocba

2- Av. Poeta Lugones








super

3- Av. Hipolito Yrigoyen








panic

4-








panic

5- desde el Museo de Ciencias Naturales








panic

6-








super

7- Paseo del Buen Pastor








panic

8-








super

9-








panic

10-








panic

11- Av. Poeta Lugones









12-








cordi cba

13-









14-









15-









16-








cordi cba

17- Goethe









18-









19-








carivillarreal

20-








gustavocba

21-








panic

22-








panic

23-








panic

24- Banco de Córdoba








panic

25-








panic

26- Catedral y Cabildo








rober2010

27-








panic

28- Pasaje Santa Catalina








rober2010

29-








gustavocba

30-








gustavocba

31- Banco de Córdoba








alonsomd2000

32- Caja de Jubilaciones de la Provincia de Córdoba








gustavocba

33-








alonsomd2000

34- Catedral








gustavocba

35-








panic

37-








panic

38-








leo

39- Obispo Mercadillo








leo

40-









41-








leo

42- Facultad de Ciencias Exactas, Fisicas y Naturales









43- Teatro San Martin









44-









45- Patio Olmos









46-








panic

47-








panic

48- Amerian Cordoba Park Hotel y Ecipsa Tower








panic

49-








panic

50- Edificio Garden








panic


----------



## Claudia-Cba (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, specially the last ones!! 
Córdoba has a lot of places to visit; it has rivers, lakes, sierras and wonderful landscapes!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

muy buena


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

thank you guys! i'm glad you like it


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics, Ive never known of anything about this city, thanks for sharing


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice thread, and beautiful my city. I never had seen this before..

Tank for posting..


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Panic, I thank you very much for the most professional way you have credited your photos! I hope everyone sees how simple this is to do, and how respectful it is for the original photographer! :cheers:


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Cordobé (Nov 30, 2006)

Greats photos!!!! I´m sure they aren`t all. If you have more, post them!!!


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

I will contribute to this thread with some pics more..

*Plaza Italia.*










*Cañada y Bolivar.*










*Torres Alas.*










*Palacio de Justicia.*










*Panorámica de la Cañada.*


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

A very beautiful city. Those mountains in the background, are those a separate chain from the Andes (which the must be given how Cordoba is in the center of the country). 

:?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The only problem with Argentina is that its so far away. I am going there in the Fall.


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

^^ good! you won't regret it!

gustavo: those pictures are awesome!

here a few photos of the main church (catedral metropolitana):






































































capuchinos church








































i hope you like it! :cheers:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Que viva Córdoba!

Great summary!!


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice Pics!
Do you have any from Villa carlos Paz? It's kinda close and it's really nice too
Saludos!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Panic!

Excelente este thread!!!!!

Felicitaciones!
Al ver ya la primera pagina me vinieron ganas de caminarla, de conocer tantos lugares por donde no anduve el unico dia de mi vida en el que estuve por las calles de Cordoba capital.

Tendras fotos de la fachada del Teatro San Martin?

Totu


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Totu, this is for you.

*San Martín theater*










*Patio Olmos shopping center*


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

totu, ponete las pilas y te venis mas de un dia!!!

gustavo, great photos! 












bye! :cheers:


----------



## Jason Bordalejo (Feb 16, 2008)

cuantos habitantes tiene cordoba?


----------



## Jason Bordalejo (Feb 16, 2008)

muy lindo!!!



GustavoCba said:


> Totu, this is for you.
> 
> *San Martín theater*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Jason Bordalejo said:


> cuantos habitantes tiene cordoba?


1.400.000 personas aproximadamente.


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*I'm a fan of every pic taken from La Cañada, by far the most charming place in Córdoba to me. I cannot forget its churches, a wonderful treasure and cultural heritage for the whole country...* :cheers:


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

*This is the most stunning compilation of pictures I've seen of Córdoba. Congratulations to all the talented people whose photos are shining here! *



xote said:


> A very beautiful city. Those mountains in the background, are those a separate chain from the Andes (which the must be given how Cordoba is in the center of the country).


*Indeed, the hills that you see in the background do not belong to the Andes range itself, they constitute a more ancient block of medium-height hills which manage to reach about 2.800 mt. above sea level at Mt. Champaquí.*


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

Palacio Ferreyra


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Plaza Colón y alrededores.


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great city!!!


----------



## Puneño (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pics!... But sure you have some pictures of Colon-Olmos avenues between Gral. Paz y Maipú. Some of the most beautiful buildings in Cordoba are in that area


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

nice!


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

museo caraffa































i hope you like it. bye!


----------

